# MORE kittens? (Update - we have genders!)



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I am so angry right now I can hardly type! Anyone who reads the ferals board probably saw my post on tracking a nursing female? Well i found her litter today. Under a step in the complex.

I left them there in hopes that momma wouldn't move them, and went back to double check a half hour or so ago. Well, she hadn't moved them, but someone had drenched the nest! Someone poured/sprayed water into the hole trying to drown or freeze these poor babies!

Obviously when i saw that I couldn't leave them there to freeze, so I got my BF to help and I snatched the babies.

There are now 10 KITTENS in my house! OMG, so many babies.

These guys are about 2 1/5 weeks old, putting them a few days behind Leda's litter. I need you guys to understand that FIV isn't a problem in my area, I've only ever heard of one cat who got it, and they moved from Ontario with their cat. I'm going to put 2 kittens to Leda for her to nurse along with hers, I have a woman who's offered to foster 2, and it looks like i'm fostering the last 2 myself. *deep breath*

I can't believe I'm doing this again so soon!!! I'm crazy!

I just couldn't leave them there to be drowned...I feel so bad that my finding them led to this awful mess. I had to take them in.

Hopefully I'll be able to get enough money to spay momma right away, or at least within the next month or so...Wish me luck guys!

(oh, and I'll post pics soon for you, they're wet (from their bath) but cute!)


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

The babies (minus one who's with Leda...He's a marble orange tabby, and adorable)



















They're so cute! How could people be so awful?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is hard to believe! To think that someone wanted to destroy these precious little lives.  Thank you for taking care of them.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

People can be so awful.  I am glad you rescued them.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank goodness you've rescued them!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm glad you rescued them, such sweeties.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

So, after much deliberation, I've put all the babies with Leda. She's doing great, totally loving it. I'm not expecting her to feed them all, so I'm going to help out with feeding them a few times a day until they are weaned.

This just seems better than me trying to bottle feed them while working/being sick/everything. 

That being said seeing them all mauling her is funny. She's chirping away at all of them, licking and purring...The look on her face when I put them in was like "OMG i thought I'd had them all??!" It was priceless! She's such a fantastic mother, I'm amazed.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I can understand that maybe someone doesn't want more strays in the area, but to do that is just plain evil :evil: :evil: 

I think putting them with mum and just helping her along is the best thing to do as well. They will have a much stronger chance and get all the goodness they need from her.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Poor babies - some people are beyond evil.

Such little cuties


----------



## McDora (Aug 5, 2008)

awww, they're cute! it's good you saved them, as long as you have the time and space and good will, it's a great deed


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

librarychick said:


> That being said seeing them all mauling her is funny. She's chirping away at all of them, licking and purring...The look on her face when I put them in was like "OMG i thought I'd had them all??!" It was priceless! She's such a fantastic mother, I'm amazed.


This description is fantastic, really had me giggling  As for how you came to get them...you're a saint. The idea of someone dousing them is so, so upsetting! :evil:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Thinking about it still makes me mad...those sweet little babies.

She's doing wonderfully with them, so wonderfully that they aren't all that interested in eating from a bottle *sighs* I plan on trying twice a day, we'll see how it goes. Mum's getting tons of great food (natural balance, and evo wet) and she's loving it.

I'll keep you updated, the pics of all the babies together are so funny!


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh wow... the things I would like to do to such a worthless piece of scum who would try to make kittens freeze to death. Well, I wont say any of that, the first few sentences would probably get me banned.

I am so glad you are taking care of them. ((big hugs))) It's so good of you, especially since you already have a litter. You might want to get an herb called fenugreek for mom to help her produce more milk for these guys - you'll be supplementing, but I think the more the better.. and of course she'll need to be fed more, as well. Good luck!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

10 kittens! *Librarychick you are awesome.* Leda sounds like such a great mom too. Im sure she feels your good energy and love to take all these kittens on. It brought on a smile reading about it. I bet having a mom there to nuture them will keep them healthy and happy plus "raised right" with Ledas influence.

I hope Karma comes back at the people who tried to drown these sweet kittens...may the same thing happen to them!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

I'd say you're a candidate for sainthood. Bless your heart hon.


----------



## aquagirl900 (Jul 28, 2008)

wow, 10 kittens...and I have my handful with 2 three week olds, their mommy, and our previous kitty (along with two 50 pound boxers, a bird, and lots of fish, lol)...

Neda sounds like a good mommy, how come she isn't in your siggy? Is she a rescue kitty like my Nova and her babies?

Is it normal for kitties to take in babies who aren't their own?


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

you are such a great person for taking them in to your home and caring for them.

all ten of them are precious. :love2


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

Aw so poor things. I'd scoop them up too, people are too cruel!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Leda is a fantastic mother. She's a stray from my colony, and I'm going to find her a good home to recuperate in once her babies have found homes.

So; more baby pictures, and genders! I labeled one of the pics so you know colors, but I'll list them under that pic too...I need help with names, lol!

BTW sorry if some pictures are blurry, my camera's busted so I can't see the pics when I'm taking them..screen's broken.


























































Older kittens first: 2 grey, 1 tabby, 1 black = girls
Little guys: orange tabby, mostly white w grey, grey w white = Boys grey w white nose = girl

Wow...that's a lot of kitties...

Mum may be running a bit dry, can't blame her with all those mouths. Someone suggested a herb, feligreek (sp?), where would i be able to get that???


----------



## aquagirl900 (Jul 28, 2008)

are you sure the ages of the kitties? They look older than 2 or 3 weeks to me...or else my babies are really young looking, lol...I have 2 three week olds...

How do you sex them...I have no idea what my two are...


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Lol, i guess the older guys are 4 weeks now, and the little guys somewhere around 3...They grow up so fast!

As for sexing them...if you look at their bum and see a space between the hole and their bum it's a boy. No space, girl. Girl's look kinda like upside-down exclamation marks.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They are amazing. Look how well they are growing- Leda is doing a fantastic job.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Hey, you're not supposed to paint letters on their backs! :lol:


----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

*no more room for another one*
*can't afford another one*
*daddy wouldn't want another one*
*won't get another one*
(repeat)


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

lol, they're cute  And anyone in the edmonton, ab area has a chance 

...any ideas for names???


----------



## joycethekitty (Aug 26, 2008)

wow! 10 of them! You need a break.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

lol i do need a break...but i think Leda needs it more, lol.

Anyone want more pics???


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

librarychick said:


> Anyone want more pics???


As if you had to ask?? Of course we want more pix...LOTS more pics. :lol:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

lol, you asked!

A movie of momma and all the littles:


One of the twin girls, and the black girl:









Pretty Leda:









Nursing/Where's waldo:









Cute little tabby girl:









HA! I pushed you over!









You woke us up!









How cute am I?









Aren't they adorable!!! K, I really need names for these guys. I think I'm going to name the little red guy Ternsy (after one of my friends)...but I have no idea about the rest of them.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

What evil peopl! :evil: 

I really like the Orange Tabby? (I'm not very smart with cats)


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Aww, I love the first photo with the two girls. I want them both!

I'm no good with names unless I've met the animal...


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Golly, I don't know how you stand being around so much cuteness at one time!! Thank you for sharing some with us!! They are spectacular, especially Leda!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I cant get over how healthy they all look. Im dealing with 10 very sick ones. Yours are beyond cute. They have to be alot of work and big expense. My hats off to you. Good job! More pictures please!


----------

